# North West Poo Meet



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Just wanted to remind everyone about our Poo meet on Sunday 30th October.

We agreed to meet in the car park off Sheepfoot Lane. Check out the website for directions www.heatonpark.org.uk 

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

Kirsty & Cara xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeeeeah! I am very excited about this 

Vincent loves other doggies so he will be very happy about seeing all the cockapoos!

We will be there at 11am :3


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

This isn't even far from me! Only 55 minutes, but it's my last day of work before it closes for the winter so I have no chance


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

dont forget that's the weekend that the clocks go back too!!


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey! Me and Buddy will be there!! I know I don't post as much as I should on these forums but I hope Buddy will make some good friends!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey all, 

Lets have a show of hands who is coming and how old is you poo??

I'am a bit worried my eric may be the eldes. Not that that is a problem but just wondering 

Xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We'll be there - all 3 of us (Cara, my Hubby - Derek & me). Cara will be 20 weeks old, nearly 5 months.

I'm sure she'll love Eric. In fact she will be so wiggly-waggly she'll go around in circles.

We were at Tatton Park with her last weekend. That could be a good place for next time

Kirsty xx


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Sara said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Lets have a show of hands who is coming and how old is you poo??
> 
> ...


Spare a thought for me, Sara. I'm worried I'll be the oldest person there.
Still trying to come to terms with that! Reuben on the other hand will be 13wks next weekend. Will confirm, later.


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

We will be there. Milo is nearly 6 months, he will be the one bouncing around and desperate to play! 

Is anyone else bringing children? My daughters are 11 and 12 and are looking forward to meeting lots of cockapoos!

Andrea


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I will be there with my boyfriend  We are just pups ourselves (I'm 26, he is 24) and Vincent will be 14 weeks old. 

Laura - Where in Manchester are you from?  I am sure Vincent would love to be Buddy's friend


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Buddy is 3 (as of yesterday!) And I'm 20 myself! But my mum and dad are thinking about coming so that takes the average age of our group up! 

We're from Sale, rufini. What about you??


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Okey dokey, so by my reckoning we have so far got the below;

Owner & Pup

Laura & Buddy
Ruth & Vincent
Andrea & Milo
Ann & Reuben
Kirsty & Cara
Sara & Eric

Along with any family and friends. I also have a friend who has 2 Poo's who is thinking about coming. Funnily enough her 2 are called Eric & Sally but her Eric can be a grump so she may just bring Sally.

Just to join in on the age thing, I am 31 and Eric will be 1 year old on the day of the meet. So happy birthday to my Eric.

I also pick up my new pup the Saturday before the meet but as she won't have had her 2nd injections I don't think I will be able to bring her along so my fella will have to probably stay home with her. i am only coming from Heaton Moor so it is pretty close for me. 

Excited.com.

Sara & Eric.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Sara

Do you have a little backpack you can wear on you chest? Line it with a tow and put puppy in that. We did it with Cara so she got to experience the world from an early age. Even better if you can bring a family member to wear it while you have Eric.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura&Buddy said:


> Buddy is 3 (as of yesterday!) And I'm 20 myself! But my mum and dad are thinking about coming so that takes the average age of our group up!
> 
> We're from Sale, rufini. What about you??


We are in Gorton (we hate it but it's the only place we can afford!  )

I cannot convey here how excited I am about meeting so many cockapoos!  I have never met a grown up one xD so this will be fun!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Ruth,

I am only in Heaton Moor and get a new pup very soon,,, maybe Vincent and my little Pearl can become puppy friends!! Along with anyone else who live close by. 

Maybe we start our very own Poo dog walking club.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sara said:


> Hey Ruth,
> 
> I am only in Heaton Moor and get a new pup very soon,,, maybe Vincent and my little Pearl can become puppy friends!! Along with anyone else who live close by.
> 
> Maybe we start our very own Poo dog walking club.


Oh wow! You are close  Vincent needs some friends so we would love to have regular walks 

This meet is officially awesome


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorton isn't too far! Buddy would be up for regular meets, I'm sure! We're looking forward to Heaton Park a lot.. I'm sure Buddy understands the concept!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Only one week to go .... Whoopee!!!


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so sorry we won't be able to join in the fun next week, but I will be away on an unavoidable trip.Please take loads of pics. Can't wait to put names to faces
Have loads of fun, and lets hope we can meet up again this side of 2012
Regards, 
Lesley and of course Dexter


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

hi Kirsty, i will be there with Maisie  x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I am so excited about this! We're taking Vincent to our local park for the first time tonight to see how he likes it 

He is enjoying walks although he is a nervous pup around dogs he doesn't know, he's ok after a few minutes of sniffing.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> hi Kirsty, i will be there with Maisie  x


That's great!!!!

Sara can you add Mrs Mac & Maisie to you list. Your Eric's going to have a fab birthday party. Think we all should start praying for a nice day ... The weather up here in the Rossendale Valley is a bit wicked tonight .... Can't get Cara to wee for leaf chasing & getting spooked by big gusts of wind/ banging fence panels... Once more I head to stand in the garden....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Same here, we went to the park and I thought I was goingto be blown away! Poor little Vincent, his ears were flapping all over the place


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Awwww I'd love to have come on Sunday and brought Poppy, but just started some new tablets and they make me drowsy, so can't drive with them and £20 for a taxi is pushing it a bit. Hope you all have a good day, and the weather is fine. Maybe next time


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Awwww I'd love to have come on Sunday and brought Poppy, but just started some new tablets and they make me drowsy, so can't drive with them and £20 for a taxi is pushing it a bit. Hope you all have a good day, and the weather is fine. Maybe next time


No problem  I am sure that there will definately be a repeat!

What part of Salford are you in? I used to live in Swinton


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I live near salford university


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Just a reminder to all going to the cockapoo meet, that the clocks go back this week-end,
Which means an extra hour in bed!!!


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

hi ive jst read about the meet at heaton park on sun - love to join you if we get chance (only 30 mins away frm us) charlie would love to meet some others poos to play with!!! not sure if we can make it yet though - teenagers needing lifts etc steph , mark and charlie(of course)


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah! The more the merrier


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

4 days to go can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We drove past the park on our way to the puppy class last night  Excited now!

Vincent is a little...excitable at the moment so I'm sorry in advance if he is a bit of a rascal! He just loves to play...


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent is a little...excitable at the moment so I'm sorry in advance if he is a bit of a rascal! He just loves to play...


Milo is just the same. He is very good normally but when he gets the chance to play, all his efforts go into playing!

Andrea


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

andypandi said:


> Milo is just the same. He is very good normally but when he gets the chance to play, all his efforts go into playing!
> 
> Andrea


Ditto Reuben . . . . . . sounds like we'll have some fun!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

See you all in the morning xxx


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow. We are just sorting out directions etc. Does anyone know whether there are any height restrictions on the car park? I thought I had seen somewhere that there were on some of the car parks but I cant find the info anywhere now.

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know, sorry Andrea.

Me, my boyfriend and Vincent are super excited about meeting all of you cockapoos and owners  Should be a blast!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

have my wellies packed, we've had torrential rain here for the last couple of hours. Maisie is very excited about meeting cockapoos!!!  x


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Just checking that we are meeting on the car park? Would anyone who is going mind pm'ing me a mobile number just in case of any problems? 

Not really expecting any but we have a camper van which will not fit under normal height carpark barriers so if there are any and we have to find the coach park, we might have to catch up with you all. I would hate to think that you were all waiting for us. Obviously we will try and get there in plenty of time in case there is a problem but just to be on the safe side. 

Thanks and see you tomorrow
Andrea


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

andypandi said:


> Just checking that we are meeting on the car park? Would anyone who is going mind pm'ing me a mobile number just in case of any problems?
> 
> Not really expecting any but we have a camper van which will not fit under normal height carpark barriers so if there are any and we have to find the coach park, we might have to catch up with you all. I would hate to think that you were all waiting for us. Obviously we will try and get there in plenty of time in case there is a problem but just to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


Hi check your inbox on user cp. Kirsty. X


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everyone

It was still raining when I went to bed so could be quite muddy.

See you all at the Sheepfoot Lane car park at 11am.

Safe journey xx


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Kirsty! See you later.

Andrea


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

A muddy park is a cockapoos dream xD Anything muddy or wet Vincent loves!

We are super excited to see you guys later  Vincent was so excited he was up at 5am! 

Don't forget that the clocks have gone back! Right now it's 08:17


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys

I can't make it. my new pup pearl came home yesterday and her and eric are doing some quality bonding. I just don't feel they are easy for more excitement this weekend. I am deverstated and really hope we can do something again soon when pearl has had her second set of injections and can also play.

Please post lots of photos. Xx


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you, Kirsty for arranging today's cockapoo meet. Reuben and I had a lovely time meeting the other poos and their families. What a nice, friendly group (poos as well as owners)! Looking forward to the next meet.

See you early December!

Ann & Reuben xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem Ann I enjoyed it. Cara has had her shower and blow dry, eaten lunch and is now curled up on my lap.

Thanks everyone for a fabulous day xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent has been snoozing for most the afternoon now  He had a GREAT time!

I'll put some of my photos from my phone in a new thread in the pictures section - unfortunately my boyfriends camera ran out of battery! He got a few so I'll put those up soon too 

We had a wonderful time, it was sooooo nice seeing all our dogs running about without a care in the world. Someone (sorry I am TERRIBLE at names) said that it's amazing that all the dogs just got on so well, no fights. This is why cockapoos are the BEST!


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for a lovely morning. We all thoroughly enjoyed it and Milo has crashed! Looking forward to seeing you all again at Sale Water Park. Thanks again to Kirsty for organising it.

Andrea


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Buddy has had a bath and a blow dry too, after his dip in the lake! His bandana has dyed his neck a bit pink too! Hehe 

Lovely to see everyone, can't wait til December!


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's the link to the photos I've uploaded, taken by my boyfriend Eddie 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=62234#post62234


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lol Vincent has been soooo chilled all day after the meet! Either sleeping or watching telly with me! Which he rarely does because he's normally running about at lightening speed!


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

lovely to meet everyone - we really enjoyed it - looking forward to the nxt meet!! again thanx to kirsty for organising! just looked at the photos - they are brill - thanx to all who took them - we will try to do some nxt time


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem everyone I enjoyed it. Had to carry Cara from the sofa to her bed ... Must admitted rather knackered myself now. Night night guys & thanks for a fab day xx


----------

